# Can anybody help with the identification of this fish?



## JasonL (May 17, 2011)

I caught this trolling with a chartruese grub on a jig near the mouth of the escambia river today. It almost looks like some kind of hybrid bass.


----------



## Tail Chaser (Jun 22, 2008)

*I can lol*

I caught one a little while ago myself
mine was on the Banahassee
Coryphaena had to enlighten me
I asked my fish id on gcfc so if you want to see how she answered my question check it out under fish id on there "caught on the banahassee"
but here is the simple answer from her
" Skipjack Herring (_Alosa chrysochloris_), also known as Skipjack Shad "
here is my pic


----------



## jross31455 (Aug 11, 2011)

that would make some good king mackeral bait!!!!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks like some of the shad IU catch in fresh water....except the 1's I catch have a little red mixed in...


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

They are great Grouper live baits!


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

looks like a big lady fish, ive caught spanish, ladyfish and blue fish at jims.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

where there is one, there are many more to be found. You just have to be targeting them.Funny you mentioned this fish iv been researching them for a while now trying to figure out there northwest Florida migration periods and runs


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

That looks like a true american shad. Too deep bodied to be a skipjack herring. You don't see too many of those around here.


----------

